# Which Opera Singer Had the Biggest Voice You've Ever Heard?



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Bonetan said:


> mountmccabe said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest voice I have heard live was Andreas Schager as Parsifal at Staatsoper Unter den Linden.
> ...


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

As opposed to some singers who are a freak of nurture :lol:

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

